# Long time fish keep first time tropical help please!



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, So after a few years cold water fish really aint cutting it enough for me any more  So I have decided to go tropical!!) :2thumb:

So first i have decided on either a 48x15x12 (4ft) or 60x15x12 (5ft) clearseal tank, im not rushing into it and just buying a 6ft upwards as a first time i want things to run smoothly as possible lol!

Now i know the obvious i need a heater filter lights etc but what else do i need? a protein skimmer etc? should i use a external filter because of the larger capacity for grime holding lol and a sump with tank? (how do i set up a sump) lol 

Can i use coral/live rock are they the same lol? ( i know some fish are not compatible with coral so will only be getting ones that are) is live sand ok? i know it can cause irritation to there scales? does it need a small amount of aquarium salt? also is it a better idea to go to marine? i heard thats for the advanced fish keeper lol!, I am if where talking about cold water aquariums and ponds :lol2:

Im really looking for the whole big coral peice in the middle with a blue back and blue light kinda tank lol but is this a style effect or does the blue light help the fish?

I have tried the web but i get half a answer and no real instructions on how to set it up i know the basic 2-5 weeks cycle and setup before entering fish etc etc but i really need the fine details! please can you help me guys and girls???:blush:

maybe a few pics of setups? and some good helpfull guide on what to do lol ? or am i pushing my luck :whip:

Thankyou so much!! :notworthy:


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you talking about getting marine or tropical ?


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

A tropical tank is basically the same as a cold water one - _fresh_water but with a heater. 

A marine tank is _sea/salt_water.

You seem to be confusing the two - which is probably why you're getting conflicting/confusing info and/or advice.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

I want a tropical tank, but is that possible with reef and live sand? if not then ill stick with a tropical otherwise it might be too much hassle lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

exotic candy said:


> I want a tropical tank, but is that possible with reef and live sand? if not then ill stick with a tropical otherwise it might be too much hassle lol


Tropical is just freshwater ie Tap water the set up will be exactly the same as a cold water one only with a heater added there generally very hardy abs easy to keep , were marine is salt water and much harder everything is more delicate and expensive especially corals ive had both I'd go for a tropical tank if I was u u only need a heater filter tank and lighting , 

If u go for marine the equipment ud end up using ud probably need to rewire ur house ud have skimmers, powerheads return pumps and reactors for everything


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> If u go for marine the equipment ud end up using ud probably need to rewire ur house


What? Wtf?


OP: as others have said, I think you're _still _confusing "tropical" and "marine". 

Marine means salt water.

Fresh is freshwater, like what you've been keeping. 

Cold water is... cold water. 

Tropical is... tropical. 





Reefs are tropical marines. 

Native marines are cold water marines. 

"Tropical" set-ups as a fish shop would call them are tropical freshwater. 

Goldfish/ponds are cold freshwater.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> What? Wtf?
> 
> 
> OP: as others have said, I think you're _still _confusing "tropical" and "marine".
> ...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I was exaggerating due to how many plugs u can end up with plugged into one socket u can end up with leads plugged in leads for example u could easy have a external filter , 4 power heads , heater , lights , protein skimmer ,uv , and a few reactors plugged in and most normal sockets aren't equipped to deal with say 10
> Plugs


Yeh I understand it's a lot of plugs... my last which I've just stripped down had... 13 I think.

But just didn't know if it was sarcasm or not.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Yeh I understand it's a lot of plugs... my last which I've just stripped down had... 13 I think.
> 
> But just didn't know if it was sarcasm or not.


Yeh pretty much I didn't rewire my house put it that way just stating there's a lot involved in a marine tank although to be fair u can do it without to much depending on what u wanna achieve u could pretty much run it identical to a tropical tank with a skimmer I reckon the op is best of going for a standard tropical aquarium although I've always been into tropical more then marine so im biast


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Not confused anymore tropical is just a cold water setup with a heater :lol2:

Ok so i have managed to get a 5ft Aqua One Bow-Front Tank with stand, a external filter, a 50w or 100w heater the light fittings and i think that was all i got :bash: ohh and a couple of water conditioners stuff like tap safe and stress zyme, and stress coat etc, 

so once i have the tank setup, (I will get some matured water from my friend to boost the filter) so what fish do i stock it with ? obviously tropical lol but does any1 have a good list? of what fish work together I really want to make this tank as good as i can, and dont worry the fish will be introduced and stocked slowly


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

exotic candy said:


> Not confused anymore tropical is just a cold water setup with a heater :lol2:
> 
> Ok so i have managed to get a 5ft Aqua One Bow-Front Tank with stand, a external filter, a 50w or 100w heater the light fittings and i think that was all i got :bash: ohh and a couple of water conditioners stuff like tap safe and stress zyme, and stress coat etc,
> 
> so once i have the tank setup, (I will get some matured water from my friend to boost the filter) so what fish do i stock it with ? obviously tropical lol but does any1 have a good list? of what fish work together I really want to make this tank as good as i can, and dont worry the fish will be introduced and stocked slowly



What else do u need? it depends what u like African cichlids are quality , or u could go for a community tank maybe with real plants or anything really ur best going to a decent fish shop and look at there display tanks and see what u like

Also what u really want from a friend is a off cut of there sponge from there filter


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

exotic candy said:


> Ok so i have managed to get a 5ft Aqua One Bow-Front Tank with stand, a external filter, a 50w or 100w heater


I think you'll need a more powerful heater, I've got a 200W in my 3ft tank, and a 100W in my 2ft. A 100W might just cope with the size of your tank, but I'd expect it to be running flat out to maintain the temp (if it can maintain the temp).



> so once i have the tank setup, (I will get some matured water from my friend to boost the filter)


Get your friend to give you some of his filter media and put it in your filter. Keep it moist while your transferring it from his filter to yours. The bacteria you need live on surfaces, not free in the water, all you'll get from the water is some nitrates, nitrites and ammonia from his fish.


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

The list of possible fish runs in the thousands!

That's why people keep tropical tanks - a bigger variety of possible inhabitants over cold-water.

So it's down to what you want to keep and what sort of tank you'd like - single species, biotope, planted, community tank or what have you. Whist your tank is cycling, you'll have plenty of time to plan it. Check out some pics to get an idea of what you might want to end up with.

BTW, it's just a personal preference, but I always seemed to have more success with a planned tank rather than a make-it-up-as-you-go one. That is, I had in mind a final image of what I wanted to achieve that I gradually worked towards. But it doesn't have to be done that way. Many just stock their tanks as their fancy takes them, presuming compatibility with whatever they already have and their water parameters.

I've not used them myself, but a number of online suppliers will sell you complete or partial planting plans,, such as : Aquarium Plant Collections
to get you going, if that's the kind of tank you want. Aquatic gardening can be a whole other , albeit related, subject.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you to every1 for helping, So i decided i wanted a community tank, But was wondering about Bettas I know only 1 male to a tank, but can you add females as well if a higher ratio of females exist in the tank?, and are these at all compatible with a community tank? 

i have had a look at a few fish i like and this is only a miniscule selection lol, but are these compatible?
red tail shark 
Blue Male Veiltail Betta 
female red betta 
female rosy barbs 
male rosy barbs 
guppys male 
guppys female 
angel fish 
neon tetra 
Blue Neon Guppy 
Albino Cory 
Albino Tiger Barb 
Assorted Mickey Mouse Platies 
Dwarf Gourami
kissing gourami
Rummy nose tetras
Blue Female crowntail Betta 
Dalmation sailfin molly
long fin white cloud
snow white socolofi
twinbar solar flare swordtail
zebra danios


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

exotic candy said:


> Thank you to every1 for helping, So i decided i wanted a community tank, But was wondering about Bettas I know only 1 male to a tank, but can you add females as well if a higher ratio of females exist in the tank?, and are these at all compatible with a community tank?
> 
> i have had a look at a few fish i like and this is only a miniscule selection lol, but are these compatible?
> red tail shark
> ...


Look up your water hardness and PH and look at fish that suit your water, that will narrow it down to about half your list. Then take out any with incompatible temperature requirements. Then take off any that will interbreed or are likely to be aggressive/nippy towards tankmates so it doesn't end in a bloodbath. 

You seem to have completely unrealistic expectations. The best way to start IMO is find one or two species you really like, do lots or research on them and then work your tank/decor/temp around their needs. Once the tank is nicely matured and everything is stable then consider new additions.


----------



## exotic candy (Jun 20, 2012)

Ony said:


> Look up your water hardness and PH and look at fish that suit your water, that will narrow it down to about half your list. Then take out any with incompatible temperature requirements. Then take off any that will interbreed or are likely to be aggressive/nippy towards tankmates so it doesn't end in a bloodbath.
> 
> You seem to have completely unrealistic expectations. The best way to start IMO is find one or two species you really like, do lots or research on them and then work your tank/decor/temp around their needs. Once the tank is nicely matured and everything is stable then consider new additions.


Its not that my expectations are unrealistic, Its that i dont know what is good together, I have tried searching all this stuff and came back with nothing much, hense why i am here asking for information, I'm not just going to throw a ton of fish in together at once im taking my time with this also hence why i came on here before getting my tank, I only want help not some1 who finds it easier to be a ahole about the situation I appreciate your input but i want help not telling to do the same thing iv been doing for the past few weeks!, It would of been easier to say look these 3 are good together, the rest arent via versa etc. I'ts not that iv been lazy about searching trust me iv searched so much i actually dont want to see another google page again!


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Good advice for you from *Ony*.

As an illustration, Bettas often get stroppy with Gouramis - they're related species. You've got Barbs on your list, many of whom (tigers esp) will rip the fins off of your sailfin molly. Not to mention the various temperature, PH and hardness ranges needed for your list.

Can I suggest you get one of the 'Dummies' or 'Complete Idiot's Guides' type books on setting up aquariums. This isn't a dig - they really are very good, and will give you guides to the fish you are likely to get at your LFS with suggestions as to building a community, as well as a whole load of other useful and necessary info. My Complete Idiot's Guide was my 'go to' book for years, though it was written quite a long time ago now and is American (I was living there when I bought it). An up-to-date book of that type will be your best friend for this I think.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Agree with all the other replies here... also in answer to your questions about compatibility, these obviously aren't 100% your answer and unfailable, but it's a good quick reference to prompt more research:


----------

